# Custom Smoker Build - Categorized



## matts

*Side Fire Box / Reverse Flow*

Buck Futta

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92282/double-barrel-build-indirect-heat








ShaneHolz

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90752/more-pics-of-new-smoker







jdrautoworks

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89760/horizontal-usd-build







Silverwolf636

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86923/uds-how-i-built-mine-horizontal-w-pic







a3fins 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95079/sfb-35-gallon-drum-smoker







Philly Single 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/83448/new-insulated-build/40







devilmutt

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93121/adding-on-to-an-already-built







Pinkmeat

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/72938/55gal-drum-build-pt2-completed







randya

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/81025/new-120-gal-grill-smoker-on-small-trailer







smokerrookie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/75448/the-wood-smoker







sescoyote

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/77112/franksmoker







okjsmoker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/83093/home-made-smoker-trailer-for-a-bicycle







Sawruff

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95364/mini-smoker







Cajunsmoke13

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86698/cajunator-smoker-w-q-view-designed-by-zeeker/60







Bikeman59

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92571/new-mini-smoker-it-works







MRBLACK947

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...row-starts-the-fabrication-of-the-smallest/20







randya

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/84318/250-gal-smoker-project/20







Indy_Nubie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93085/my-build







Hogwart

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88398/first-build/20







bbally

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86658/tour-of-the-rig







Cajunsmoke13

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92562/it-has-arrived-sweet







lowandslowbbq

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92078/making-a-r-f-smoker-out-of-240-gal-oil-tank







jbg4208

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/64861/i-would-like-to-introduce/20







bbally

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87568/new-reverse-flow-build-for-the-deck/20







bullwinkle3006

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92110/1st-attempt-at-a-reverse-flow-smoker







ryanBC

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/91612/my-trailer-smoker-build







Smok'n Steve

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/64702/building-a-reverse-flow-miniature







bbally

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86687/the-pictures-of-the-building-of-my-rig







bigsal51

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/75419/got-my-250-tank-and-my-first-build-begins







BBQ Engineer

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76817/new-build-trailer-mounted-reverse-flow-smoker







timbre

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/73199/small-trailer-mounted-reverse-flow-build







tsywake

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/79219/new-build-smoker-on-tailgate-trailer







unclebeef

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/80416/little-beef-new-build-reverse-flow-smoker







unclebeef

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/71376/new-build-of-a-reverse-flow-smoker-pics







rwtrower

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94554/the-general







HUTCH

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90711/hutch-s-smoker-build







thebodyman

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/77068/new-smoker-i-built







Nick

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/67018/double-barrel-smoker-complete-w-pics







controlfade

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94417/my-patio-rf#post_508892







MattS

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96034/it-s-finally-done-my-new-300gal-rf-trailer







epsasser

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95805/recycle-50-gal-drums-smoker







duck killer 1

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89241/mini-loin-roast-on-new-mini-reverse-flow-q-view







Wingman

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96208/smokingpits-custom-smoker-build







SMOKINGEAGLE

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96607/first-home-built-smoker#post_521429







Bearcarver

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/91352/275-gallon-oil-tank-pig-smoker







PotatoC







dannyj

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95172/fridge-smoker-conversion#post_526190







Old Oak Smokers

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...e-to-finished-reverse-250-with-trailer-w-pics







Sawruff

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95370/time-to-try-again-new-smoker-to-start







SQWIB

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97952/frankensmoker-completed







ballagh

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98038/triple-b-300-gallon-rf-is-complete


----------



## matts

*CABINET - FREEZER - SHACK*

GOT14U

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-vertical-reverse-flow-insulated-smoker-build







FFTWarren

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94663/my-smokehouse







macbillybob

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89161/smokehouse-mods







marksmith

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86302/my-insulated-plywood-propane-smoker







solaryellow

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/85200/built-my-own-w-qview







rbranstner

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/85090/finished-pictures-of-the-beast-smoker







Meat Magician

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86833/new-plywood-smokehouse







bb53chevpro

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/65208/cold-smoker







teacup13

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/78039/filing-cabinet-smoker-finished-pics







bryonstuder

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/85266/here-it-is-my-new-custom-built-gasser







emtee

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/60397/my-homemade-electric-rig







Walleye1

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/72491/home-built-electric-with-pictures







bb53chevpro

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/66017/home-made-smoker-for-brother-in-law







Bluezman

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/55259/building-my-own







goat

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/60118/my-homemade-smoker-comes-to-life







MattS

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92477/my-last-freezer-build







tylers

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87871/one-new-old-smoker







Brohnson

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88979/old-fridge-to-new-smoker-w-pics







silverado2100

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88126/ss-double-door-electric-smoker







TwinFallsID

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82795/apex-apparatus-mark-i-smoker







Kurtsara

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/67570/old-fridge-new-smoker







mulepackin

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/61697/freezer-conversion-smoker







Frybob

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/57231/refridgerator-to-smoker-conversion







MellerAM

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/84195/the-dishwasher-build







Caustic

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96086/quick-question-please


----------



## matts

UDS (UGLY DRUM SMOKER)

rcullison

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/91368/pics-very-few-older-ones







Tom37

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93682/just-another-uds







duck killer 1

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93627/my-first-uds-build







Brian S

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89373/stainless-steel-uds







Sweet Chops BBQ

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e...om/forum/thread/91458/behold-the-black-beauty







Baconisgood4me

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90663/uds-made-in-canada







SmokinJoeB

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90748/pics-of-my-uds







Grizandlzz

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89975/tailgating-uds-2-0







wutang

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76529/the-wu-ds







Grizandlzz

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88858/tailgating-uds-build-w-qview







ThunderDome

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87344/finished-my-uds-my-lid-modification-story







rbranstner

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87593/my-first-uds-is-complete-and-running-w-pics







nate_46

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/84292/my-uds-is-done







Smokin' Dick

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/83080/drum-rib-o-lator-drum-o-lator







MichChef

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82912/my-new-uds-and-seasoning-fatties







smokemaster

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82248/uds-build-1st-cook







nomorecoop

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/81460/1st-uds-build-pictures







jerrykr

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/72013/my-uds-is-finished







Billbo

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76132/uds-build







DDave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/75680/uds-1-0a-gets-a-paint-job-lots-of-pics







Hog Warden

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/74652/another-uds-joins-the-here







bbq bubba

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/61739/i-am-officially-a-drum-head







Denver Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95552/wine-barrel-uds-build-with-heavy-qview#post_510011







ratdawg

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...build-with-stainless-steel-intake-and-exhaust







ECTO1

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95723/my-uds-finally-now-with-pics-and-video







bshotti

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96313/my-first-uds-build-det-tigers-uds-pics







pandemonium

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96064/building-another-uds-fl-gators-style







ThunderDome

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97950/uds-2-complete-plenty-of-pics







Brian S

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89373/stainless-steel-uds







DDave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/74979/uds-weber-lid-mod


----------



## matts

Well I figured all these needed to be easier to look at and edit on my side so I broke it all up into the three categories.  Like before, please let me know if I am missing somebody's smoker in here.


----------



## duck killer 1

thanks for the effort you put onto this MattS!


----------



## rdknb

wow you did good thanks


----------



## matts

UPDATED. 

I think I got this updated.  I know there are more new ones out there but I can't find them all.  If you find one that is a completed build and isn't on here, post the link of the original thread and I will update the lists.


----------



## aero-q




----------



## northern greenhorn

Nice, I like them all, but being a bourbon fan, I really liked Denver Daves Barrell smoker


----------



## grizzb

I got to know, why do so many of the side box smokers have the smoke stack right over the firebox. I thought you wanted the heat and smoke to go from one side to the other.

Thanks,

Grizz


----------



## chefdave007

all kenmore ,,home dept sears,,lowes are all made by whirlpool .EVEN maytag,, in all appliances and PARTS...JUST A fyi


----------



## matts

GrizzB said:


> I got to know, why do so many of the side box smokers have the smoke stack right over the firebox. I thought you wanted the heat and smoke to go from one side to the other.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Grizz


Those would be reverse flow smokers.  There is a solid plate the redirects the smoke under and across the chamber to an opening.  The smoke is then drawn back across the smoker to the other side.  This process heats the internal plate for a more even heat and also helps with heat retention and recovery.  That's a quick and basic definition.  It gets a bit more detailed.


----------



## watlow

alot of creativity there along with a whole bunch of good eats. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## allenbuckles




----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Bumpitty Bump Bump!!  ppppppppppPpppppppppppppppp


----------



## vermeulenm




----------



## SmokinAl

Great thread!!!


----------



## meateater

Heres one more for you.


----------



## elkmaster101




----------



## elkmaster101




----------



## elkmaster101




----------



## elkmaster101




----------



## alelover

Now that's a smoke house. Nice elkmaster.


----------



## killer b

Awesome smoker!  Now using it will be the fun part!


----------



## elkmaster101

I've put about 1400 lbs of meat thru it sence I made it last fall.

 its just a few shades darker on the oak interior

and it smells so good.

Tthe fire /smoke is fed up thru the floor in the picture, I have a whiite bag stuffed in it

the fire box is below down over the hillside about 12'-0 away.

yep she's a smoker.


----------



## rubbin butts




----------



## roller

This is great...


----------



## brdprey

can you send me instructions on how to make that box smoker i think its like post 16

the one that is like a small stove, it looks like one bichen cold smoker


----------



## galenabob

Guys,  The pics are fantastic!  I have a couple of questions about the barrel smokers...  What are the valves for on the bottom?  Are there any directions on line that can explain how to build one of these?  Does a standard weber grill cover fit a standard drum?  It looks that way???  Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## sunman76

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97195/custom-smoker-build-categorized/20#post_665672


----------



## africanmeat

This is a nice post


----------



## 91nite4x4

Finished Outside







Interior with expanded metal shelves


----------



## elkmaster101

wow that looks like it gets the job done.

allmost smell it.


----------



## elkmaster101

we need to get together and each build a smoker to sell and all the procedes go to a worthy cause,

your guys ideas are trully works of art.


----------



## smit1r1rich

Here's mine!!! A lot of work!!


----------



## smit1r1rich

Now that's cool!!


----------



## masterofmymeat

All fantastic smokers. Now I really feel like an incompetent. Meh, who knows what the future holds.

Think of what smoker could be built using a little of all the smokers on here, Minga!

What a cool thread.


----------



## 91nite4x4

Wow, you're not kiddin "alot of work"!

My woodworking skills are not limited but my metal work is reduced to bending some sheet metal and running some short beads on 1/4" plate.

I love this thread!

Alot of awesome craftsmanship here.


----------



## pops6927

kinda crude but it works!


----------



## domapoi

Is that just all wood? Is there any metal in there at all (other than the latch clamps, handles and hinges that is)?


----------



## pops6927

Just three metal crossbars holding the drip pans and the aluminum drip pans themselves with foil; check out my build thread on the bottom of my posts; one is for making the smokehouse and the other is for making the ham to smoke in the smokehouse, lol!

Ham and Smokehouse Threads:
Ham: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=89979   Smokehouse: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88853*  *  *Plywood Smokehouse, Cabelas 1 hp Grinder, Northern Tool 15# Stuffer.  Meat Specialist, Sausage Maker, Curing and Smoking Processor*


----------



## domapoi

Pops6927 said:


> Just three metal crossbars holding the drip pans and the aluminum drip pans themselves with foil; check out my build thread on the bottom of my posts; one is for making the smokehouse and the other is for making the ham to smoke in the smokehouse, lol!
> 
> Ham and Smokehouse Threads:
> Ham: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=89979   Smokehouse: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88853*  *  *Plywood Smokehouse, Cabelas 1 hp Grinder, Northern Tool 15# Stuffer.  Meat Specialist, Sausage Maker, Curing and Smoking Processor*




Read both your Ham link thread and your Smokehouse link thread. Great build for an all wood (basically) smoker. Loved your Ham thread so much it makes me want to pack up and move close to you and become your best friend neighbor so that I can be invited to some of those ham or turkey dinners. Yummm!!!


----------



## 91nite4x4

Hey guys, finaly got the company up and going. The website is in its infancy but I think its kinda cool.

Im in the final stages of completing # other models and should be postin those pics in the next couple weeks.

http://pioneersmokehouses.com


----------



## veritas456

How long did it take to build the "Georgia" smoker on a trailer? Did you do it all yourself\sub it out. And the big question: overall cost?

Very nice build.


----------



## silcozot

WOW great post Thanks !


----------



## 91nite4x4

Just finished the Barn smoker build. Heres a picture..


----------



## kobornigan




----------



## bmbrboi

Got a lot of good looking smokers in here! Keep up the good work yall!

Ash


----------



## billyj571

All I can say is WOW I cant wait to get mine tonight Looking for that brown truck.......


----------



## 2barrelsmokin

Here is my Double Barrel smoker, with three racks inside...


----------



## subvet




----------



## cowgirl

Great looking smokers!!


----------



## terry colwell

I really like this one, kinda always partial to wood.


----------



## finally

Now that is nice. Really, really nice.


----------



## finally

All looks really good. Love the smoker. Happy smokin...........................


----------



## wishful thinkin




----------



## michael ark

My father build it 20 years ago.Works like a champ.


----------



## solaryellow

Our 500 gal RF. Smoker #6 for me. First one I have had to tow though.


----------



## heathspears

Wow Thanks for the Pics of all the smokers. I am getting Ready to build a Couple Smokers out of 55 gal barrels. we volunteer for the Laurel Jc's here in Montana and i want to start smoking some foods for there events and fundraisers. some of these pics just gave me some great idea's Thank You..


----------



## alelover

I do believe I may see that tomorrow. What time do the tours start Joel?


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> I do believe I may see that tomorrow. What time do the tours start Joel?




Whenever you get here. We had people stopping by wanting to buy food within an hour of setting up so I ran home and pulled some of the frozen leftovers from the party a couple weeks ago and we have been selling baked beans, pulled pork and kielbasa tonight.


----------



## alelover

Wow! It is quite the attention grabber.


----------



## michael ark

Been seeing a lot of new build .So i though i would bump this so you can show off your hard work.


----------



## 91nite4x4

Log Cabin Inspired Smokehouse.


----------



## michael ark

That's nice looking smoker.


----------



## fire393




----------



## andrew smokes

great way to pop my smoker type cherry


----------



## rednecksmokin

2barrelsmokin 
Is this smoker welded top to bottom, or are they sealed together?  How well does it hold temperature with the doors on it? and also, would it be possible to place a drip pan or 4th rack in the top of the bottom barrel?  I am looking at building a similar setup and am looking for suggestions.

Happy smokin

Redneck


----------



## wes w

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126307/brick-smokers













IMG_0201-1.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 30, 2013
__ 1


----------



## ozrugby

I can't believe it!!  No reference to the Baron von Schwein, possibly one of the most watch and witnessed offset smoker builds on this site!!!  If you have been through all 16 pages of this thread, you are missing out! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ein-120-gallon-horizontal-tank-rf-build-qview

My apologies if it is up there and I missed it.


----------



## dtatro69

They are reverse smokers. The smoke goes in from the fire box under a plate with a opening on the far side from the fire box. Then the smoke flows over the meat and back out where your smoke stack is.


----------



## smokedaddy123

Here are some pics of what we are doing with the Pellet Pro Hopper assemblies. 













GetAttachment.aspx.jpg



__ smokedaddy123
__ Feb 9, 2013


















hopper on traeger.jpeg



__ smokedaddy123
__ Feb 9, 2013


















DSC00117.JPG



__ smokedaddy123
__ Feb 9, 2013


















image005.jpg



__ smokedaddy123
__ Feb 9, 2013


















IMAG0177.jpg



__ smokedaddy123
__ Feb 9, 2013


















Pellet-small (2).JPG



__ smokedaddy123
__ Feb 9, 2013


















DSC_0054.JPG



__ smokedaddy123
__ Feb 9, 2013


















DSC_0052.JPG



__ smokedaddy123
__ Feb 9, 2013


















smoker 3.jpg



__ smokedaddy123
__ Feb 9, 2013


















hopper assembly & SD.jpg



__ smokedaddy123
__ Feb 9, 2013






Thanks for looking Please email me if you are interested [email protected] 

http://www.pelletprogrill.com

Dennis

Who's Your Smoke Daddy?


----------



## evab

Interesting pictures guys and gals if any are out there. I don't have a picture, as I have several feet of snow between me and the smoker that's hibernating up in the shed, but its an upright cabinet style, runs on propane, and has never been used, look forward to trying it out this summer when I can get to it! 

Meanwhile I am enjoying looking and learning on the site.


----------



## wes w

Eva, I assume your up north.   Not sure what I'd do with that much snow at once.


----------



## rsp4834

526906_326581147441999_377133651_n.jpg



__ rsp4834
__ Feb 10, 2013
__ 1






I saw this on a Facebook page I belong to. Thought you guys might appreciate it.


----------



## smoke slinger

Those are some nice looking smokers. One day hopefully I can figure it out....lol.......


----------



## 05sprcrw

Man this is a great thread tons of great ideas to incorporate into my next build.


----------



## smoke cloud

Way Cool ....... I gotta get around to sending in a picture of my UDS for the collection.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks for the post.


----------



## themule69

lots of great ideas.


----------



## urbotrimmm

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137382/dual-rf-smokers-on-trailer-my-first-adventure

Matt, Awesome thing you did here.  Can see MANY different ideas in a small space.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Gunther

Propane Smoker


----------



## Gunther




----------

